# Software Build v10.2 2020.8.3 7cbc6c4cd1c (2020-03-30)



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

I just got 2020.8.3 on my S this evening. Better than what I had last week when I picked it up.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Well, that's the most recently released version of software, so that's "better" than just about everybody else right now.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

garsh said:


> Well, that's the most recently released version of software, so that's "better" than just about everybody else right now.


I'm so new to this so glad I'm current now. I noticed my range went up at where it was last week. It seems to be set around 80-90% and last week it was around 515kms and now it is over 560kms.


----------



## grifjet (Mar 7, 2020)

I got 2020.8.3 on my Model 3 today. After installing, I am not seeing any new visualizations yet, like stop signs or traffic lights.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

grifjet said:


> I got 2020.8.3 on my Model 3 today. After installing, I am not seeing any new visualizations yet, like stop signs or traffic lights.


There is on optional setting somewhere in the autopilot settings that you have to turn on.


----------



## grifjet (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks, you made my day. I should have thought of that, and I see it is in the notes. So I switched it on and tried it out. Works very nicely.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

I haven’t been inside the car yet but thanks, I’ll check after work.


----------



## Gangsidestep (Apr 1, 2020)

I’ve installed this update but still no sign of traffic light visualisations or Full self driving - even in the autopilot menu


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Gangsidestep said:


> I've installed this update but still no sign of traffic light visualisations or Full self driving - even in the autopilot menu


Sorry, not available in your country yet.

*Driving Visualization Improvements* (hw3, countries="at be bg hr cz dk ee fi fr de gi gr hu is ie it lv li lt lu mc nl no pl pt ro ru sk si es se ch tr gb ca mx")​The driving visualization can now display additional objects which include stop lights, stop signs and select road markings. The stop sign and stop light visualizations are not a substitute for an attentive driver and will not stop the car. To see these additional objects in your driving visualization, tap Controls > Autopilot > Self Driving Visualization Preview.​​Reference: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/software-v10-2-2020-8-latest-build-2020-8-3.15770/


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

I had to turn it on in settings as per the notes dialog box that popped up on screen.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Went for a drive and had garbage cans and traffic lights show up now. One thing I noticed is that regenerative braking isn't as strong as it used to be in the 2019 software version I had last week. I had to use the brakes more today. I only saw two options in the menu when before I think there was 3 options.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

garsh said:


> Sorry, not available in your country yet.
> 
> *Driving Visualization Improvements* (hw3, countries="at be bg hr cz dk ee fi fr de gi gr hu is ie it lv li lt lu mc nl no pl pt ro ru sk si es se ch tr gb ca mx")​​


I don't get it. Is this the list of countries that have the improvements or those that don't? Switzerland is definitely in the list (and so is France. Yeah!) I'm asking because I see a bunch of countries, but not the US... My car is at the service centre (read motor died 10 days ago). They've installed 8.3 on it. From the app, I can see the 100% range is at 454km (282mi)...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JeanDeBarraux said:


> ISwitzerland is definitely in the list


Oh, you're right! I thought the list was alphabetized, and didn't look past the beginning. Sorry about that.


----------



## Kuth70 (Dec 4, 2018)

2020.8.1 Broke the bluetooth audio connection to my iPhone 8plus. 2020.8.3 fixed it again.

Other than that I see no change from .1 to .3


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

serpico007 said:


> Went for a drive and had garbage cans and traffic lights show up now. One thing I noticed is that regenerative braking isn't as strong as it used to be in the 2019 software version I had last week. I had to use the brakes more today. I only saw two options in the menu when before I think there was 3 options.


I thought it was just my imagination that my regen has been much weaker with this version...so that makes at least two of us 

And while using screen cleaning mode today, I noticed the written instructions to take the screen back to normal have been expanded and moved to a location next to the steering wheel (versus center of the screen).


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

By any chance, does anyone who has 8.3 have FSD and HW3??


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

TeslaTony310 said:


> By any chance, does anyone who has 8.3 have FSD and HW3??


I have FSD hw3 on my M3 LR RWD, in Canada since March 10. Got 8.3 yesterday. Nothing new for the visualization.


----------



## miltTDdriver (Apr 4, 2020)

With new update, my bluetooth connection is worse - If I'm on the phone, the bluetooth connection drops in and out every 5-10 seconds. Anybody else having this problem? I've reconnected bluetooth on the car to my phone. Restarted everything.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Not having any issues with Bluetooth and my phone. Finally went out for a nice drive today and saw the traffic lights, stop signs and all on my screen. Miss driving.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I have a case open with Tesla about the GPS-vs-Google Map, triggered phantom braking. Two days ago, I got 2020.8.3 and did the double button reset. Friday morning, it looks like departure time, pre-conditioning is working, 2020.8.1 broke it. Sad to say, no change in the reproducible phantom braking. So I made a YouTube this morning documenting the problem:





When I replied with the latest, I mentioned I'd paid for FSD but still have HW 2.5 ... just in case they are 'throwing stuff against the wall to see what sticks.'

Bob Wilson


----------



## R_Stephens (Mar 22, 2019)

I was having update issues with Cuphead and Stardew so I asked service about it. 

They just pushed 2020.8.3 to my car. *sigh* :/


----------



## R_Stephens (Mar 22, 2019)

Update on my experience with 2020.8.3

Bluetooth audio with updated iOS is hot garbage. It connects and plays music every time when I get in the car, but about 10 minutes into the drive the car completely flakes. iPhone screen shows music still playing but the car has lost my phone. The 2-scroll wheel salute fixes it upon car reboot, but this is completely inexcusable in 2020. It's not that hard, Tesla. Quit breaking your damn software.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

R_Stephens said:


> Bluetooth audio with updated iOS is hot garbage. It connects and plays music every time when I get in the car, but about 10 minutes into the drive the car completely flakes. iPhone screen shows music still playing but the car has lost my phone. The 2-scroll wheel salute fixes it upon car reboot, but this is completely inexcusable in 2020. It's not that hard, Tesla. Quit breaking your damn software.


Two things to try:

Reboot your phone. It may not be the Tesla's issue.
Unpair the two devices, then re-pair them.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Still a healthy number of this release going out. Is this currently the "standard" build option?


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Still a healthy number of this release going out. Is this currently the "standard" build option?


No, 2020.12.1 is installed on over 80% of the cars on TeslaFi right now


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

NEO said:


> No, 2020.12.1 is installed on over 80% of the cars on TeslaFi right now


Then why are we still seeing these old builds keep rolling out? What's the benefit to Tesla if such large numbers like you said are on newer builds

I'd make an educated guess that anyone going as far as running teslafi isn't a "standard" user but an "advanced" one


----------



## R_Stephens (Mar 22, 2019)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Then why are we still seeing these old builds keep rolling out? What's the benefit to Tesla if such large numbers like you said are on newer builds
> 
> I'd make an educated guess that anyone going as far as running teslafi isn't a "standard" user but an "advanced" one


There's no rhyme or reason to it. I always keep mine on advanced and didn't get the newest update. Switched it to standard and the next day I had it.


----------

